# bureau etendu sur ibook G4



## supatofa (6 Septembre 2005)

bonjour tout le monde

je fais du vjjing (pareil que dj mais avec de la vidéo) et comme un super logiciel est sorti sur apple (Modul8) j'ai investi dans un ibook G4 14".

par contre pour tester le logiciel est voir ainsi le mix en grand, j'ai branché sur un moniteur, le seul soucis pas moyen de trouver pour avoir autre chôse que l'écran miroir.
cela m'inquiète un peu car je ne peux me contenter d'utiliser le mode plein écran (car dans ce cas là je ne peux plus voir l'interface du logiciel et faire mon mix). Et le plus important pouvoir balancer mes mix sur une régie centrale.

merci à ceux qui pourront m'aider à surmonter ce petit soucis.

Tof

pour ceux qui veulent en savoir plus sur le vjjing voilà le site de notre association :

www.pitch-visualive.org

nous travaillons sur pc avec le logiciel resolume qui est uniquement sur pc (www.resolume.org)


----------



## kaviar (6 Septembre 2005)

Regarde ICI ScreenSpanningDoctor devrait répondre à ton besoin


----------



## Larswool (6 Septembre 2005)

Kaviar owned me... 

Screen spanning doc est excellent, quasi obligatoire sur Ibook . A noter qu'avec deux écrans la capaccité de la carte mémoire est divisée par deux ( 16 et 16 ). Je ne sais pas si ca joue beaucoup sur ton activité.

Lars


----------



## supatofa (6 Septembre 2005)

super je vais tester ça ce soir et je vais voir ce que ça donne niveau rendement

grand merci pour votre réponse super rapide, je me voyais déjà revendre mon ibook pour investir das un power book

Tof


----------



## Larswool (6 Septembre 2005)

De rien et tiens nous au courant de tout ça.

Et Bienvenue au fait ^^

Lars


----------



## supatofa (6 Septembre 2005)

merci

par contre en parcourant en vitesse, ils parlent de ibook mort suite à cette manipulation...
et du coup ça me fait un peu stressé de le tester

Tof


----------



## Larswool (6 Septembre 2005)

Depuis la 0.2 , y a jamais eu de problème je crois , on en est à la 0.3.3 ^^. Les principaux problèmes portent sur le clamshell, autrement dit faire fonctionner l'ibook fermé. L'ibook n'est pas fait pour ça , donc il ne faut pas le faire trop longtemps. Sinon je n'ai jamais entendu de problème lié à l'utilisation du log qui entrainerait la "mort" de l'ordi   

Lars


----------



## supatofa (6 Septembre 2005)

ok ça me rassure

par contre oui tu dis qu'il ne faut pas le faire trop longtemps c'est là que ça tic, en général un set peut durer 2-3 heures voir plus, as tu une idée du temps à ne pas dépasser ?

en tout cas merci de m'avoir répondu aussi rapidement

tof


----------



## Larswool (6 Septembre 2005)

No no , c'est de le laisser écran fermé pendant plusieurs heures qui engendre des problèmes. L'Ibook se régule par le clavier et par l'écran, le laisser fermé n'est donc pas vraiment bon. Mais la gestion de deux écrans séparés ne pose aucun problème même pendant 10 heures   

Lars


----------



## supatofa (6 Septembre 2005)

merci

oui il faut donc mieux désactiver le mode économie d'énergie pour être tranquille...

grand merci, je suis un peu stressé de nature et je préfére poser plein de questions pour être sur de ne pas faire de boulette...

grand merci pour ta disponibilité et vive la pomme

tof


----------



## Larswool (6 Septembre 2005)

Pas de prob, supatofa ^^. Les deux écrans se gerent super bien , prends ton temps avec le logicil pour voir comment déplacer les écrans , la meilleure réso etc...

Happy time 
Lars


----------



## kertruc (7 Septembre 2005)

Je l'ai installé, et ça marche nickel...
J'ai eu peur aussi, mais a priori pas de pb...

Par contre, j'ai formaté mon disque, réinstallé un système, et j'ai toujours le biécran !!! (ce qui est cool parce que j'en ai besoin...)

c'est la carte graphique qui est modifiée ?


----------



## Larswool (7 Septembre 2005)

Si je me plante pas oui , c'est ça. C'est la Ram de la carte vidéo qui est flashée , je crois. De toute maniére pour les inquiets, le processus est parfaitement réversible par un simple raccourci clavier au démarrage   .


----------



## Tox (7 Septembre 2005)

Si je peux me permettre, deux petites précisions : Screen Spanning Doctor modifie le firmware du iBook et cette manipulation est réalisable car la carte graphique du iBook est capable de gérer plusieurs écrans, mais est bridée logiciellement par Apple (afin je présume de justifier d'une différence supplémentaire avec les PowerBook).


----------



## Larswool (7 Septembre 2005)

Mea culpa c'est donc le firmware de la carte mère qui est modifiée   .

Oui c'est vraiment pour différencier les deux gammes, je pense. C'est dommage d'ailleurs, c'est vraiment une limite pour l'utilisation de l'Ibook pour des professeurs ou des étudiants, cible principale de l'ordi


----------



## Tox (7 Septembre 2005)

Effectivement, la raison pour laquelle j'ai débridé la carte graphique était en relation avec mon métier d'enseignant. L'iBook est une machine solide (plastique résistant oblige) que l'on peut transporter sans autre d'une salle de cours à l'autre et seul le débridage permet de tirer parti de logiciels de présentation, comme Powerpoint par exemple.


----------



## supatofa (7 Septembre 2005)

Larswool a dit:
			
		

> Si je me plante pas oui , c'est ça. C'est la Ram de la carte vidéo qui est flashée , je crois. De toute maniére pour les inquiets, le processus est parfaitement réversible par un simple raccourci clavier au démarrage   .




je fais partie des inquiets et je me demande quel est le raccourci clavier ?

tof


----------



## Larswool (7 Septembre 2005)

Exactement, surtout que la différence de prix entre un Ibook 12 et un Pbook 12 est considérable. Je bosse plus sur photoshop pour de la photo et le bureau étendu est obligatoire.

Bref , Vive Screen spanning doctor


----------



## leon1983 (7 Septembre 2005)

Salut tout le monde, 
 moi j'aimerais avoir un petit renseignement au sujet de l'ibook. Voilà, j'ai utilisé screenspanningdoctor et mon ibook fonctionne super bien avec un 17" crt en bi-écran, seulement voilà moi je voudrais l'utiliser en mode recopie d'écran mais avec un apple cinema display 20" ou plus. Qu'en pensez vous? Est-ce techniquement possible etant donné que ces écrans ont des entrées dvi et le ibook une sortie vga?
 merci


----------



## Larswool (7 Septembre 2005)

Hop hop on cherche, on trouve ^^: 

Ici pour la désinstall de screen :http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=108533&highlight=screen+garantie

et là pour le apple display:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=108065&highlight=screen+garantie

Bonne lecture
Lars


----------



## kaos (2 Octobre 2005)

bonjour,
j ai suivi votre conversation, c trop énorme, merci des tuyaux...

j ai un ibook g4 1g2 et 800 MO de ram

-lorsque je branche mon adaptateur j ai une image differente qui se lance sur mon portable et donc
sur l ecran.
ex; sur l ibook sans l ecran admetons que j ai un walpaper avec un chien  et si je met lasortie ecran et ben j ai un chat 
-putain, là j ai fais fort ds la vulgarisation .... mdr


si vous avez un tuyau ...


----------



## kaos (2 Octobre 2005)

ScreenSpanningDoctor.dmg
ça marche nikel


----------



## kaos (2 Octobre 2005)

bon ben j ai essayer ce fameux script c ok .mais je ne sais pas pourquoi,le fond est diff méme en mode miroir !!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Octobre 2005)

kaos a dit:
			
		

> bon ben j ai essayer ce fameux script c ok .mais je ne sais pas pourquoi,le fond est diff méme en mode miroir !!!!


Tu n'aurais quand même pas inversé les deux moniteurs?
preference .. moniteurs ... disposition ... clique sur celui avec la bande blanche au dessus .. un cadre rouge doit apparaitre sur ton moniteur principal
Clique sur l'autre et un cadre rouge apparait sur ton moniteur externe

Je suis MDR avec tes animaux de compagnie  :love:


----------



## kaos (2 Octobre 2005)

j ai pas de menu disposition !! juste couleur et moniteur ?

ibookg4 800mo
tiger avec derniéres mises a jour ..


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Octobre 2005)

kaos a dit:
			
		

> j ai pas de menu disposition !! juste couleur et moniteur ?
> 
> ibookg4 800mo
> tiger avec derniéres mises a jour ..


Tu n'as donc pas installé ScreenSpanningdoctor !


----------



## kaos (2 Octobre 2005)

si j ai doc spann mais ça ressemble pas a une install mais a un script qui nécéssite un redémarage , je l ai pourtant mis ds application et méme ds mon dock,voici ma version "Screen Spanning Doctor v0.3.3.app"


----------



## kaos (2 Octobre 2005)

mais la config de walpaper n'a rien a voir avoir avec "doc spann" car j avais cette diff avant aussi ?
mais bon c pas la mort / je cherche juste a comprendre car doc spann marche super bien !!!


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Octobre 2005)

kaos a dit:
			
		

> mais la config de walpaper n'a rien a voir avoir avec "doc spann" car j avais cette diff avant aussi ?
> mais bon c pas la mort / je cherche juste a comprendre car doc spann marche super bien !!!


Ah bon? ... j'avais mal compris ... il fonctionne! .. tu as donc deux écrans differents ... où est le problème alors? .. je comprends plus rien   :modo:


----------



## kaos (3 Octobre 2005)

ben quand je ne branche pas l adaptateur de sortie ecran sur mon ibook j ai une image de fond que j ai choisie et des que je met le connecteur pour ecran mon fond change !
dans les deux cas je peux choisir mon fond de bureau mais c comme s il y avait deux config
differentes (walpaper uniquement) c pas vraiment génant mais je veux juste comprendre et si possible voir comment ça ce parametre. car je n ai pas de parametre differents ds mes parametres systeme pour ce genre de choses.

do you understand???


au pir si tu capte pas je prendrais une photo .


merci


----------



## supatofa (5 Octobre 2005)

ça marche nickel chrome...

j'aurai l'immense plaisir de l'utiliser le 15 octobre pour une soirée à Dunkerque sur un bateau

pour ceux qui sont dans le coin http://www.lenamefestival.com/

tofdk (www.pitch-visualive.org)


----------



## alixxx (27 Octobre 2005)

bonsoir,

J'ai install&#233; ce fameux scrit et en effet c'est assez bleuffant...

Pour m'a part je voudrais afficher en pleine &#233;cran sur l'ecran qui ne poss&#232;de par la barre de Finder en haut. Est-ce que c'est possible?

Merci d'avance


----------



## alixxx (28 Octobre 2005)

bonjour,
Apres une nuit de réflection, je voudrais renouveller ma question...

Je voudrais savoir si c'est possible d'afficher en mode plein ecran sur le moniteur "annexe", c'est à dire sur celui qui ne possède pas la barre de Finder en haut... En effet je voudrais, en effet, pouvoir afficher des vidéos, et quand je change de vidéo qu'il n'y ai qu'un fond d'écran afficher. 

Merci d'avance


----------



## alixxx (28 Octobre 2005)

il est peut etre possible de faire disparaitre cette barre, ce qui règlerais mon problème de manière plus simple...


----------



## supatofa (28 Octobre 2005)

pas de soucis pour moi avec le petit logiciel cité au dessus...

bon courage

tof


----------



## alixxx (28 Octobre 2005)

en effet avec la version demo de modul8 çà marche super bien... sauf çà je n'ai pas réussi à le faire

Si vous avez d'autre idée je suis preneur par ce que le logiciel est qd même à 300¤


----------



## supatofa (28 Octobre 2005)

je ne vois pas d'autres solutions, moi j'ai modul8 (offert par les concepteurs lors d'un festival de vjjing &#224; Gen&#233;ve),
mais je comprends ton soucis pour les 300 euros


----------



## r e m y (28 Octobre 2005)

kaos a dit:
			
		

> ben quand je ne branche pas l adaptateur de sortie ecran sur mon ibook j ai une image de fond que j ai choisie et des que je met le connecteur pour ecran mon fond change !
> dans les deux cas je peux choisir mon fond de bureau mais c comme s il y avait deux config
> differentes (walpaper uniquement) c pas vraiment génant mais je veux juste comprendre et si possible voir comment ça ce parametre. car je n ai pas de parametre differents ds mes parametres systeme pour ce genre de choses.
> 
> ...


 
Clic droit ou Control-clic sur le fond d'écran et on a accès au panneau de Preference Système permettant de le modifier (et on peut le faire indépendament sur chaucn des écrans)


----------



## kaos (30 Octobre 2005)

il me semble pas avoir vu de reglage pour le deuxieme -  c bien ça qui coince ..

je jette un oeil demai parce'que là ... avec la fatigue


----------



## r e m y (30 Octobre 2005)

kaos a dit:
			
		

> il me semble pas avoir vu de reglage pour le deuxieme -  c bien ça qui coince ..
> 
> je jette un oeil demai parce'que là ... avec la fatigue


Si tu fais un Control-clic (ou clic droit) sur le DEUXIEME écran, tu devrais avoir le réglage de fond d'écran du DEUXIEME écran


----------



## kaos (31 Octobre 2005)

merci beaucoup je teste ça des que je rentre ...


----------



## kaos (4 Novembre 2005)

ok REMI

je te remercie pour ton post , et je m excuse car j ai pas pu repondre tres vite ....

bon, je reprends 

en faite le probleme que j ai n a rien avoir avec sceendoctor
j explique , lorsque je branche l adaptateur pour une sortie sur ecran , le fond d ecran sur mon ebook est different de l ecran (a tube) et je ne crois pas avoir vu des reglages pour des ecrans differents ds les prefs systeme .
donc est ce que d autres perssones ont aussi des walpaper diff lorsqu ils mettent la sortie ecran?

merci


----------



## r e m y (4 Novembre 2005)

Mais est-xe que la manip que je t'ai propos&#233;e ne fonctionne pas?

Pour m&#233;moire, tu fais un Control-Clic (ou un clic droit avec souris 2 boutons) sur l'&#233;cran dont tu veux changer le fond et tu acc&#232;des ainsi au module de pref syst&#232;me te permettant de changer le fond de CET &#233;cran ind&#233;pendament de l'AUTRE &#233;cran.


----------



## nono657 (4 Novembre 2005)

ce n'est pas un probleme, c'est tout simplement que pour l'ordi il y a 2 ecrans bien distinct et non un miroir.


----------



## supatofa (4 Novembre 2005)

nono657 a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas un probleme, c'est tout simplement que pour l'ordi il y a 2 ecrans bien distinct et non un miroir.




ben oui et si tu veux que les deux fonds d'&#233;crans soit identique et ben tu fais un ti clic droit et tu modifies le bureau...

je comprends pas le probl&#232;me


----------



## r e m y (4 Novembre 2005)

supatofa a dit:
			
		

> ben oui et si tu veux que les deux fonds d'écrans soit identique et ben tu fais un ti clic droit et tu modifies le bureau...
> 
> je comprends pas le problème


 
Ben c'est ce que je n'arrêtes pas de lui dire... mais il faut croire que je n'ai pas non plus compris le problème!


----------



## supatofa (4 Novembre 2005)

ouais c'est bien ce que je me disais...


----------



## Zebulon60 (5 Novembre 2005)

supatofa a dit:
			
		

> je fais partie des inquiets et je me demande quel est le raccourci clavier ?
> 
> tof



salut, je viens de lire le post  
pour info  

Si ceci peut être utile au sujet de la garantie.
réinitialise la config d'origine

 Pour le reset PRAM et NVRAM :
 1) Eteins ton ordinateur
 2) Allume-le en appuyant simultanément sur Pomme-ALT-P-R pour zapper la PRAM.
 3) Zappe la PRAM 4 fois (4 bong de démarrage)
 4) Après le 4eme bong, Appuye simultanément sur Pomme-ALT-O-F pour aller dans l'Open Firmware
 5) Tape : "reset-nvram" puis la touche entrée puis "reset-all" et encore entrée. (moins les guillemets et laisser le - entre chaque commande)

Tournicoti tournicoton


----------



## jugnin (6 Novembre 2005)

Ce fil m'a fait envie, donc j'ai récupéré mon vieux 17 pouces-iéreux chez mes parents, ça marche nickel et je dois dire que ça donne une toute nouvelle dimension à mon espace de travail, si ce n'est que je ne suis plus du tout habitué au scintillement cathodique.
Un p'tit souci cependant : je ne puis faire défiler correctement un document word sur le second écran : la dernière ligne visible est sans arrêt recopiée vers le bas. Si je clique dans la barre de défilement dans un autre endroit du doc, la page reste blanche. Seul le retour sur mon écran d'iBook le remet en place. Pas très commode.

P'tite question qui me taraude : quelle est donc l'utilité du mode miroir, par défaut seul disponible sur l'iBook ?


----------



## supatofa (7 Novembre 2005)

Zebulon60 a dit:
			
		

> salut, je viens de lire le post
> pour info
> 
> Si ceci peut être utile au sujet de la garantie.
> ...




merci pour cet ajout d'informatons


----------



## r e m y (9 Novembre 2005)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> P'tite question qui me taraude : quelle est donc l'utilité du mode miroir, par défaut seul disponible sur l'iBook ?


 
L'utilité la plus évidente consiste à brancher un video projecteur pour envoyer sur grand écran une copie de son écran


----------



## Tox (9 Novembre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> L'utilité la plus évidente consiste à brancher un video projecteur pour envoyer sur grand écran une copie de son écran


Si ce n'est que cela bride les fonctions avancées des logiciels de présentation qui tirent parti de l'affichage différent sur deux écrans. Bref, cette limitation est RIDICULE et MALVENUE sur un hardware supportant nativement les fonctions avancées de double affichages.


----------

